# Nautical School Auckland



## garry Norton

Any members attended the Auckland School in the Ferry Buildings.


----------



## yogi t

hi Gary
Did Mates and Masters there.Sailed with you on " Wainui"
Cheers
John Taylor


----------



## Butters

Yes spent many days as Apprentice in the building 1967-1970 & did Second Mates & Mates under Capt. Mac's watchful eye.
LindsayB


----------

